# For Sale - NOS Hiromoto Tenmi-Jyuraku Aogami Super (AS) knives!



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2019)

I have found 3 NOS Hiromoto Tenmi-Jyuraku Aogami Super (AS) knives in my shop buried in a box left over from when we moved years ago that I'm offering for sale.

As most of you likely know these knives are out of production since 2015, no more will ever be made. They have a core of Aogami Super steel wrapped in stainless cladding.

Buy them "as is" bone stock or add in a handle upgrade or spar treatment for the blade if you so wish. Either way, don't hesitate as new versions of these knives will not be seen again!


I have available...

Qty. 1 - 300mm Sujihiki (western handle) - *$300*

Qty.2 - 150mm Petty (western handle) - *$200* (each)

Shipping - $9 for USA / International will pay all costs over $9 USD
USPS Priority Mail only

_*Note - Boxes are slightly beat up and a bit dirty. I'll do my best to clean them up but I wanted to note this anyway._



*Upgrade Options:*
_The following options would be additional charges to be added to the cost of the purchased knife. These options are not included in the purchase prices listed above._

1. Sharpen - $3 per inch

2. Spa Treatment (thin blade, smooth spine/choil, etch blade, sharpen)
See THIS THREAD for examples of spa treated Hiromoto AS knives.

Sujihiki - $225
Petty - $175

3. Rehandle (wood included) $225
Premium wood upgrade +$60




*Delivery
*
If you're purchasing a knife (or knives) with either no handle or spa treatment upgrades, or just sharpening, then your knife will ship out right away.

If you're purchasing a knife (or knives) with either a handle and/or spa treatment upgrade then your knife will be ready to deliver in approximately 2 months time. I state this time frame as a rough estimate. It is possible to get it a bit later or earlier, depends a lot on the individual circumstances of each job. 


If you'd like to purchase one of these knives please shoot me a PM (or email) along with your email address and location and I'll follow up by sending you a Paypal invoice.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## tk59 (Mar 4, 2019)

What a find! That's so cool. Brings back a lotta memories!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2019)

The suji and 1 petty are SOLD.

Only 1 petty remains!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 5, 2019)

Bump

1 petty still available! It's going to FB & IG tomorrow


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2019)

All SOLD


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 9, 2019)

And I really hope all get rehandled and spa-treated.


----------

